# REAL horse contest-closes 10th May



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Subbing to watch!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm subbing, too!  this should be fun to watch! I don't wear a helmet... nor can I upload a video on here, buuut, I do have a couple videos of me and my man barrel racing!  Amazing idea for a contest, btw!


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

subbing but also have a question...

for the best horse in hand under 4 years old class, does the horse HAVE to be under 4? its the only class I could enter other than the Best horse class since I am unable to ride right now. Otherwise I'd love to enter the Hunter and Jumper classes. Please let me know so I can take a video and post it.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

*#8*
*Best Barrel Racer Horse (time must be included with the entry)*

Well we always wear a helmet when we barrel race, so I guess we can enter! (Although including time with the entry may be hard to compare, as we all run on different pattern sizes.) This particular run we clocked a 18.380 as you can hear at the end of the run. We took 4th place that day. I believe a high 17 won first place.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

beau159 said:


> *#8*
> *Best Barrel Racer Horse (time must be included with the entry)*
> 
> Well we always wear a helmet when we barrel race, so I guess we can enter! (Although including time with the entry may be hard to compare, as we all run on different pattern sizes.) This particular run we clocked a 18.380 as you can hear at the end of the run. We took 4th place that day. I believe a high 17 won first place.
> ...


Just5 have to say I love the little one in the background saying "Go go go!" so cute! Also your run was awesome =)


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Phantomcolt18 said:


> Just5 have to say I love the little one in the background saying "Go go go!" so cute! Also your run was awesome =)


Haha, she is the cutest little girl! And good cheering squad.  The woman I was boarding my horse with video'ed my run for me, and that was her granddaughter. She had this weird ability to remember my full name! A couple months later at another one of these rodeos, I came walking up and she instantly yelled my name to me. I'd only met her the one time before and I was astonished she recognized me and remember my name! I think she's only around 3 years old.


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Just for you, the horse can be over 4 but don't tell anyone!


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

And the winner (drumroll...) is the only person who entered! Congratulations to the only entrant who won every class and had a really cool video!


----------

